# Melodie and Art Songs about Music



## SopranoGirl (Dec 9, 2015)

Does anyone have any suggestions for French melodie and/or Italian art song on the theme of music for soprano? I am looking for two more pieces for a thematic recital and am having a difficult time sorting through repertoire. Thanks!


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Not in French or Italian, but there is Schubert's An die Musik (starts at 0:44 in the video). Quite challenging to sing from my friend's experience.


----------



## SopranoGirl (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks! I actually already have this one on the program  Really looking for French and Italian.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hmm.. pretty difficult theme. Would Reynaldo Hahn's "Si me vers avaient des ailes" qualify?


----------



## SopranoGirl (Dec 9, 2015)

Good suggestion...that one could possible work!


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hard to think of songs addressing music itself, though the first and last are about someone playing music.

Debussy's La Flûte de Pan from the Chansons de Bilitis L90






Brahms' Wie Melodien zieht es mir, Op.105 No.1






Brahms' He, Zigeuner, greife in die Saiten ein!, Op.103 No.1


----------

